# bild aelter wirken lassen ? (dieser braunton)



## Kaffeejunge (10. Juli 2007)

Alloa. 
ich will aus einem normalen rgb Bild so eins Click machen.
Also in diesem brauneffekt. 

Ich hab es mit Saettigung und balance versucht. Doch iwie schaut es bei mir nicht so gut aus wie hier.

Danke. 8)

von so einem BIld
zu so einem Bild2


----------



## chmee (10. Juli 2007)

"Sepia" nennt sich das in den Fotoknippsen 

Das Besondere ist aber, das es nicht nur braun ist, sondern in den Spitzen ins Bläuliche
geht. Das machst Du mit einer GradientMap ( siehe unten ) oder mit dem DuplexModus/Duotone. Den kann man erst benutzen, wenn das Bild in Graustufen umgewandelt wurde.

mfg chmee


----------



## BSE Royal (10. Juli 2007)

Hier findest Du einen ausführlichen Workshop zum Thema Duplex und hier einen Artikel mit Hintergrundwissen zu diesem Druckverfahren.

lg, Philip


----------



## chmee (11. Juli 2007)

Ich weiß, dass Dir sowas nicht weiterhilft. Das angehängte Bild ist mit GradientMap gemacht. Ne Sache von 3,1415.. Minuten.

mfg chmee


----------

